# customers complain about colors running



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Ive had more and more customers complain that the colors run. I make swirls with ultramarines and some clays. I've cut back on coloring the whole bar and still get complaints. Have you had this problem? Do any of you just quit using colorants? thanks Dorit


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a little disclaimer about colored lather and tell people about it when they are buying soaps with a lot of color. I have found that using less and a good cure time lessen colored lather significantly.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks, I'll start using less color, I hate that :/


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

IMO, if you gel the colors pop more. I use approx. 1 t ppo, micas from the Conservatiore


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

jdranch said:


> IMO, if you gel the colors pop more. I use approx. 1 t ppo, micas from the Conservatiore


I have always loved micas. They don't seem to run for me at all. How do these Micas compare to the POP micas? I am struggling with new colorants since the POPs are gone.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

SimplyE said:


> jdranch said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, if you gel the colors pop more. I use approx. 1 t ppo, micas from the Conservatiore
> ...


I don't think anything compares to the POP micas- and never used them but have heard over and over that there isn't really a replacement. :?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I only had a soap bleed color once and it was with a clay. I did not sell that batch and hated using all that soap myself. Just didn't like the dirty looking lather. Do you use these soaps before you sell? I now use micas and they do not bleed.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Clays bleed? Really? I just can't imagine that a REAL clay would bleed color!

The only soap I ever had bleed that I had two complaints about was my "Blue Spruce". It was heavy with indigo. I toned the indigo down and now it is more green than blue-green. I only make it in winter and have a couple of customers that will buy it up because they know I don't make it any other time, bleed or no bleed. Go figure.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, they absolutely do. Especially that Australian red reef clay, if you use too much. But it's not bleeding the color as much as it is that you are just getting tiny bits of the clay (which has a color) on your washcloth, in your bubbles, etc.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have customers who hate anything but white bars, they do not like seeing the beige/brown sludge on their soap dishes.

I also don't use red clay, nothing is attractive about red bubbles running down your legs, and use to much it will stain their white washclothes.

Always use the soap you sell, always have others use it and give you feedback...always use your lotions and other toiletries. I was just so lucky that the one customer who I gave a chemical peel to on her face was Tracy on the forum, I could so easily have been sued over my negligence and putting that scent into soap and not testing it, never again will I go by what someone says on a website who is selling scent.

Imagine ruining someones grout in their newly tiled shower with your colorant in your soap! Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

MF-Alpines said:


> Clays bleed? Really? I just can't imagine that a REAL clay would bleed color!


Yep. Real Australian red clay. I obviously used too much in a red layer. Looked like I was bleeding in the shower.

And just a friendly heads up about dried citrus peel. I ground it and added it for whatever reason (can't remember) and it had a lovely YELLOW lather. Looks bad. That was in my everything natural phase.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

adillenal said:


> [And just a friendly heads up about dried citrus peel. I ground it and added it for whatever reason (can't remember) and it had a lovely YELLOW lather. Looks bad. That was in my everything natural phase.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

the only colorant complaint I've had was on my vanilla... which is UNcolored, but obviously turns dark brown... 

The Dragons Blood lathers an unattractive grayish, but the customers who love it love it. 

And even my all natural essential oil only customers like color...


----------

